# Recall issues.



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

11 months and not completely reliable on the recall?? My goodness guess you are not a very good trainer!! :doh: 
Just kidding, we have ALL at some point had this problem. In my opinion you need to do this ONLY when you are sure you will be 100% successful. So keep using the long line or a flexi-lead. Also you did not mention any reward when he is successful. If you are not (treat/toy/play) you need to do so. 
Do not be so quick to "test", spend more time training it. At 11 months he is still a baby.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Jige doesnt really like treats. One day I decided to try hot dog as he wont touch a store bought dog treat that worked so I cut up about 1/3 of a dog abut half way through training he turned up his nose to that dropped them on the ground. He did like string cheese maybe I could try that and see if lasted longer than the hot dog. 

What I dont get is why does he do this when I am training with my sister and son and their dogs? We all live together I have trained with my sister and prada since I got jige. 
His re-call is really good at therapy class he is very focused on me and comes right over to me even tho the other 7 people have treats and toys. Hi srecall is perfect when it is just him and I too. On tuesday we were at the park and I had left his long line in my sisters van. I took him out and had no trouble even with an open lake seagulls and kids playing basketball. He stopped and looked at all of it but as soon as I called him he came right to me. 
We were fine at the upland test on feb 19th too strange dogs,people and place and his recall was perfect I got compliments on his training for such a young dog. 
I have only had one dog that I couldnt teach recall to and that was a dalmation....oh my goodness was Marlow horrible. He was on a long line his whole 8.5yrs.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

General V

Don't feed your dog in the morning, no biscuits during the day, etc. Then bring Jige out into the field or to obedience class and try using pea sized treats.

My son had to train a rat. The reward was water. He deprived the rat of water for a day before each training session. The rat then worked for the water during the training session.

Treats for my dog work well when they are soft and smelly---hot dog, string cheese (room temp), Pupperoni, liverwurst. I told my obedience teacher that I would throw a dog biscuit into the crate while saying kennel, hoping the dog biscuit was a good reward. The obedience teacher responded with "Yuck!!!".

Don't expect the dog to work for treats when it isn't hungry.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well he is at that adolescent stage where they start testing the waters more. I think what you are doing is good just make sure you add distractions and are ready to reinforce with the long line.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. I was wondering if it was a stage I have not had a golden before so I dont know everything about them. I will continue to use the long line and give him correction as needed. I perfer not to treat I like using praise. BaWaaJige loves when I get really excited but I dont think I can stand at a test and whoop and hollar like I have been doing out in the field. My neighbors must think I am a lunatic...lol


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

General V said:


> Thank you. I was wondering if it was a stage I have not had a golden before so I dont know everything about them. I will continue to use the long line and give him correction as needed. I perfer not to treat* I like using praise*. BaWaaJige loves when I get really excited but I dont think I can stand at a test and whoop and hollar like I have been doing out in the field. My neighbors must think I am a lunatic...lol


Don't worry about what you should or shouldn't do at a test. You are miles away from testing. You have to reward with what *the DOG* perceives as a reward - not what you like to use as a reward! If he likes excited praise that is great but I would use something more tangible like a treat, toy, bumper toss or tug. 
I'm having a hard time picturing what is happening so I can't give any advice on what to do. I will say I taught my dogs a very solid recall before ever using the collar and really I rarely use the collar to reinforce a HERE command.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Going through this with Jordan right now when we are somewhere new. Sometimes it's not always fenced in and it scares me to death. I am thinking maybe I should be walking her all around the new place and let her check it all out before I try taking her off leash?? She will be dragging a long line the next couple times we try this again. Thankfully this is what we are working on in training class right now.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of good advice already. I think one other thing you need to keep in mind is that SOLID recalls take a LONG LONG time to get. And besides time, it takes practice in TONS AND TONS of different places surrounded by different things, different dogs, different weather, different distractions. I tell my husband all the time "dogs don't generalize." Although Riot is generally very good with his recalls, and I rarely have to use his e-collar, whenever we are in a different location, I make sure that it is on and I am prepared, just in case. In our normal locations that we go to a lot, I don't worry so much. But then again, if a new distraction enters the picture, like the deer we had run through the other day, he might need a reminder. 

I know people are complimenting you on your pup and training, but he is STILL A PUP, a baby. Don't expect too much from him and always be ready/able to reinforce a command if he blows you off, for whatever reason. 

Good luck! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Don't worry about what you should or shouldn't do at a test. You are miles away from testing. You have to reward with what *the DOG* perceives as a reward - not what you like to use as a reward! If he likes excited praise that is great but I would use something more tangible like a treat, toy, bumper toss or tug.
> I'm having a hard time picturing what is happening so I can't give any advice on what to do. I will say I taught my dogs a very solid recall before ever using the collar and really I rarely use the collar to reinforce a HERE command.


BaWaaJige loves the parties I throw for him he gets super excited and actually will run faster to get back to me when I whoop it up. He doesnt like treats he will eat a few pieces of something then he wants no more of it. I tried using his kibble even that did not work and I didnt feed his whole amount that morning.

I will try to explain it some more. His recall is fine if it is just him and I dont even have to get super excited I can say "BaWaaJige come" and he runs right back to me. It all started when we took my sons new pup with us to training one day. We were all just doing our own stuff. I was working on heeling and whistle sits. My sister was throwing marks and my son was toss a chucker for his pup. All was okay at that point. Then My son put his pup on a leash tied him by the car and headed out to do a walk the line for us. ATEM was whiny the first throw for Jige was fine he came right back the second time he ran to my sister ran around her and her dog went to ATEM said hello then stopped to pee and THEN he came to me. The third time it was his turn he did the same thing. I made him sit off to the side and he watched my sister and her dog finish the drill. I put him on a long line and we threw really short bumpers for him it took about 4-5 I guess before he was coming right back to me. He wanted to go see my sister and ATEM. 
The next day I went with just my son and Jige was back to perfect re-call perfect returns. We went 3x by ourselves.
The following weekend I went with my sister, son went to work the dogs left ATEM at home and again Jige was running over to Shirley and Prada and running around the car before finishing his return. I put him on the long line again. 
I want to get back to Jige and Prada working side by side like they were 3wks ago. 

Yesterday at the beach he ws as good as gold. He swam and came right back every time I called him. He was fine in Walker too no problems. He was great on his recall in therapy class. 7 other dogs and he was right to me very focused I might add that some of those dogs were get toys tossed for them and treats but Jige was perfect.

So what is going on out in the field when we are working together.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think he is being a puppy and parading with his birdies 
What you might try is instead of throwing the bird and having him come back (or not....) is you go out next to the gunner, have him throw the bird and Jige fetch it, no more of a fetch than the length of your long line. Sit Jige with the bird in his mouth and walk back to the original line. When you are all the way there call him to you. This puts a lot more control into it. If he cannot come the full way then walk him next time half way back, again leave him sitting with the bird in his mouth then call him. All of this with the relatives and other pets out.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We shall give it a go when we go out tomorrow. 

Today was a fun day at the beach( will post pictures tomorrow) I actually got down to his eye level(bent over or knelt) and called him back and he came so much better. Only twice did he run past me we were there for almost 2hrs. I also did the "hey hey" and running backwards he liked that alot and came everytime I did that too. I used lots of praise and tossed him fun short bumpers( a couple of feet) when he came back to me when I called him. It was my sister, Prada Brown, my son and ATEM down there. It was a blast.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

When Winter was 16 months old I thought I had a pretty good recall until she found a baby Elk hiding in the tall grass at field practice. 
I sent her out on a single, it seemed like she was too far right when she put her nose down. I thought she was picking up the bird and up jumped a baby Elk. If I would have called her back in that second they were just standing there looking at each other I think she would have come, but I was too stunned. Baby Elk started running in circles calling for Mom with Winter chasing her and 7 people chasing Winter trying to catch her before Momma Elk arrived. Winter was corralled, Baby Elk shooed into woods, and we all broke for lunch. I often still hear "Elkhound to the line."
Anyway, long line is your friend, Jige is a smart boy but still a baby, practice, practice, practice, you will get there.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Doesn't like hot dogs??? Are you SURE you brought home a Golden? LOL. If I had a hot dog available for Tucker, he'd be next to me in a second... Too funny how different dogs can be. Good luck. I have no advice to offer. I just got a good laugh out of a Golden who doesn't come for a hot dog...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

As for treats, have you tried a roast? I haven't seen too many dogs turn down a nice chunk of roast. I have a couple of friends that cook one up regularly for their picky dogs.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Umm no I havent tried roast. I dont eat beef except for hamburger so I never would have thought of that. He has had dried Lamb Lung and he spit it out fast than anything I had seen. 

The good new is he is getting alot better in the yard. He did his social butterfly once last night. We were out for 1/2hr with a constant throwing of bumpers. So that was good. ATEM was even out and having tennis balls tossed. 
I will continue to keep working on it I am sure he will back to prime in no time.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dried treats aren't nearly as tasty as moist treats.


----------

